# Flying Merkel on Ebay



## XBPete (Jul 4, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112468149024

Rare antique Miami- built 1917 Flying Merkel bicycle- Been Repainted- downtube logo painted on- all parts original except tires- including Original,rare : Head badge- deep fenders- 3 piece fender braces- nice/straight frame- (fork has repairs)- early Musselman script 'armless' coasterbrake hub- rare sprockets- paper~thin rack- correct rare wider Diamond chain- locking dropstand- all wood rims- correct handlebars (with slight bends)-later grips and pedals--- rode great (I had newer tires on it)--- have some local interest in it but I'm open to shipping it in the lower 48 US only-------Being sold as-is- so check the intensive CABE website blog on Flying Merkel bikes first!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2017)

*Antique Bicycle Flying Merkel Merkle Miami Motorbike Motorcycle 1917 Prewar 28"*


 12 viewed per hour
*Seller information*
dawalt1 (1931 ) 


100% Positive feedback
Item condition:
Used
Time left:
Time left:6d 15h Monday, 8:50PM
Price:
US $5,500.00
Buy It Now
Rare antique Miami- built 1917 Flying Merkel bicycle- Been Repainted- downtube logo painted on- all parts original except tires- including Original,rare : Head badge- deep fenders- 3 piece fender braces- nice/straight frame- (fork has repairs)- early Musselman script 'armless' coasterbrake hub- rare sprockets- paper~thin rack- correct rare wider Diamond chain- locking dropstand- all wood rims- correct handlebars (with slight bends)-later grips and pedals--- rode great (I had newer tires on it)--- have some local interest in it but I'm open to shipping it in the lower 48 US only-------Being sold as-is- so check the intensive CABE website blog on Flying Merkel bikes first!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Now that is interesting...


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 4, 2017)

Some of the paint looks like it could be original.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 4, 2017)

We sold him the rack snd chainring last year, and have seen it in process, Looking good. Nick will have his own opinion Im sure lol. Oh Nick says frame is later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2017)

If anything I would call it an '18. 1917 still had the transfer on the head tube. This actually looks pretty decent and a lot of effort went into getting most of the right parts. The problem to me is with the motorcycle related bikes is that unless it is original it may have started as any number of brands. The FM is a little more difficult to replicate but the Indians, and to some degree, the HDs require little more than a chain ring and head badge. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 4, 2017)

...sold... who got it?


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2017)

Dave Stromberger said:


> ...sold... who got it?



Great! I see its in Newport Beach if someone needs me to pick it up and store it I could help out....
That is why we drag the pictures and description to reference in the future.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 4, 2017)

Great repaint, I couldn't tell from here.Those boxed pins are tight!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2017)

I've seen it at our local Coasters ride before. Definitely a head turner.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 4, 2017)

Thats a very nice bike.i checked it out at a coaster ride a while back.


----------

